# EZ Drummer/Audition woes



## Blazingphoenix (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey all, first time here and tearing what little remains ofmy hair out on this one.

just got a version of EZ drummer installed and when i open it in Audition and the screen comes up with the drumkit, no sound comes from cliocking on the drums or when i try to play grooves....i had this program years ago and i worked fine...i am, howevr, runing ista...I am also using a M-Audio 1010LT.

Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks,

Danny


----------



## Winspear (Jan 1, 2010)

Are the drums reacting VISUALLY to the hits? (They light up when played even if you can't hear them). If so, then it sounds like EZDrummer has no output set. I have no knowledge of Audition, though in the program I use, Sonar, I would create an audio track and set its INPUT as EZDrummer. 
Hopefully you have just forgotten this one step, though you probably know this as you worked with it before. That's all I have to offer I'm afraid


----------



## Blazingphoenix (Jan 1, 2010)

it is reacting visualy yes.

in audition, when iu create a new midi track the inout drop down turns into a button called sequencer, it then allows me to select a VSTI which would be dfh sampler in this case..

Thanks for replying, unfortunatly in thuis case it has not resolved my issue 

any other ideas from anyone?


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 13, 2010)

To be honest I never had good luck using EZ Drummer in Audition - I've been using Reaper as of late and am very pleased with it - much faster and way more lightweight than Audition. The only drawback with it is that you can't do any sort of .wav editing in Reaper so hang on to Audition (you can actually set Audition as an external editor within Reaper). But for banging out drums and MIDI I think Reaper's awesome.


----------



## south_of_heaven (Jan 13, 2010)

i'm having the same prob with ezdrummer/cubase. its visually reacting but i'm not able to hear anything


----------

